# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Aquarium Set Up >  Help!!!!!!

## YIDZ4LIFE

I have a catfish fantail goldfish couple of Pleck I've just got given a aquarium not sure how to use it properly and my fish look like they're going to die catfish is either upside down in the weeds or trying to squeeze behind the skull while the goldfish uses the ornaments to weigh himself down it's like they've got no energy anyone help   

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## YIDZ4LIFE

His upside down  now

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome to fish-keeping.com sorry for not seeing this sooner.

It looks like your goldfish is suffering from a swimbladder disorder ....i'm thinking this is down to the food it is eating, fancy goldfish aren’t great swimmers, due to their double tail fins and short, fat bodies and when feeding them the fish will take in air as well as the food which in turn the result is a fish looking as if it is a giant air bubble as it floats to the surface and then can’t right itself, this is why it will be trying to get under a ornament.

I would not feed it for 24 hours and hope that it starts to swim around again and use food that sinks to the bottom.

once again sorry for not seeing this before.

----------

*lost* (17-09-2017)

----------

